# Cichlids madness



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

convict -- 20gals.
firemouth -- 20gals
jack dempsey -- 40gals
green texas -- 50gals
red devil -- 50gals
jaguar -- 75gals
green terror -- 40gals
red terror -- 50gals
red oscar -- 50gals.
african jewel -- 20gals
budda -- 50gals.

single cichlid tank requirements ^^^^

added up ='s 445gallons



going to set up my grandpas old fish tank that he jus gave to me. an am going to stock it jus like this.

450gallon tank.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I disagree with most of those tank sizes but should be a cool tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

WOW a 450 gallon tank is awesome! Post pics when you get this one up!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i wud remove the red devil if i were u cuz they are like crazy. my friends red devil kille dand ate all 6 of the piranha


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

no doubt. its going to take some time tho.. i jus started a lil today


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds good.. no offence but alot of the single tank sizs are a bit small...

Your puttimg em all in a 450?


----------



## KenSmith87 (Aug 10, 2007)

yes ima try


----------



## Eraserhead (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a Midas (close to a red devil) and he shares a 55 gallon with a little lobster and a pleco. He needs damn near every inch of that tank for himself. Don't skimp on those guys!


----------

